# Found an article of some random guy about dp from weed



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

He's pretty confident it will go away.
My link


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I think a key point there is *patience.* It's like our minds can work at the speed of light, with this idea and that, but the body just lags way behind when it comes to change. Or at least, changes that we notice.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

In many regards, the body will heal itself. You just got to rest it like caring for a broken leg. (feed it well too)


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> In many regards, the body will heal itself. You just got to rest it like caring for a broken leg. (feed it well too)


ok god damn it lol! i keep going back and forth on this thing so many god damn negativity on this forum saying it will last forever and then some calm people go just wait and time will heal this and its no big deal?!?!?! i hate this forum so much. its like this forum is bipolar or something. what the hell?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeremiah said:


> ok god damn it lol! i keep going back and forth on this thing so many god damn negativity on this forum saying it will last forever and then some calm people go just wait and time will heal this and its no big deal?!?!?! i hate this forum so much. its like this forum is bipolar or something. what the hell?


In the multitude of counselors ...

Most people don't have it a long time. Many here claim calming their anxiety helped fix their DP (calm rests the brain). Some it was meds. Others it just went away. Many stories.

I was stuck with weird visual stuff that got about 10% better a year. Then found some meds and it started getting better much faster - could tell the different in just 3 hours. But still not a well yet.

If you think this forum is bipolar, go talk to a dozen different doctors - you will find the same thing (unfortunately). Don't get discouraged


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> In the multitude of counselors ...
> 
> Most people don't have it a long time. Many here claim calming their anxiety helped fix their DP (calm rests the brain). Some it was meds. Others it just went away. Many stories.
> 
> ...


wow what kind of visual disturbances and what kind of meds if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeremiah said:


> wow what kind of visual disturbances and what kind of meds if you dont mind me asking?


There were a bunch. Among the strange ones were slow-frame-rate and movement of stationary things. There is lots of information in http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__hl__trails__fromsearch__1#entry197587

The most helpful medication has been Sinemet (levodopa) which is usually only used for parkinsons. But Wellbutrin SR is useful too - but use small doses (75 - 100 mg per day in the morning).


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> There were a bunch. Among the strange ones were slow-frame-rate and movement of stationary things. There is lots of information in http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__hl__trails__fromsearch__1#entry197587
> 
> The most helpful medication has been Sinemet (levodopa) which is usually only used for parkinsons. But Wellbutrin SR is useful too - but use small doses (75 - 100 mg per day in the morning).


well the worst i had was just poor depth perception meaning everything looks like a flat piece of paper, floaters, random light flashes, dream like, stutter vision slideshow slowframe rate type, and unfamiliarity.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeremiah said:


> well the worst i had was just poor depth perception meaning everything looks like a flat piece of paper, floaters, random light flashes, dream like, stutter vision slideshow slowframe rate type, and unfamiliarity.


Do you find that night vision isn't as good? Seeing peoples faces indoors at night?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Do you find that night vision isn't as good? Seeing peoples faces indoors at night?


at night my vision gets fuzzy


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeremiah said:


> at night my vision gets fuzzy


Sort of like starbursts or looking through a dirty window?


----------

